# GT 2012---Zaskar 100



## DefektesKind (15. Juni 2011)

Hübsch oder nicht?
Wer kann mehr dazu sagen?


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juni 2011)

Öhm ein Zaskar Fully? Also doch ein Nachfolger vom Marathon Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (15. Juni 2011)

In Alu BB find ich den Rahmen recht sexy um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Kint (15. Juni 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Hübsch oder nicht?
> Wer kan mehr dazu sagen?



velovert:
http://www.velovert.com/information/3890/exclu-le-nouveau-gt-zaskar-tout-suspendu

per google übersetzt.

die etwas bessere englische Übersetzung.

andere Seite mit anderem Foto:
http://www.spokemagazine.com/2011/05/100mm-zaskar-xc-weapon/

Zusammengefasst:
angeblich 11,5 kilo bei Rahmengröße XL, angeblich 10cm Federweg.
edit:
Und es dürfte sich um silber lackiertes carbon handeln - nicht um alu.


----------



## MKAB (15. Juni 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> In Alu BB find ich den Rahmen recht sexy um ehrlich zu sein.



Ist aber wohl Carbon (Quelle von Kint):



> Well they didnt disappoint, the full suss Zaskar is indeed the Marathon  replacement for 2012
> and uses the same FOC U (Force Optimised Carbon  Ultra) technology as this years sexy Zaskar hardtail.


"Foc U"  LOL?


----------



## Kruko (15. Juni 2011)

Das Rad ist sicherlich interessant, aber der Name geht für mich gar nicht. Ich habe den Rahmen auch in der Ausgabe der Bike gesehen. Dort ist ein Artikel über Hans Rey und Henri Lesewitz. Dort kann man das Model auch gut erkennen


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Juni 2011)

Der allgemeine Trend zum Fully hin oder her, aber ein Zaskar sollte schon Hardtail bleiben... Aber nett anzusehen ist es allemal - bis auf die schreienden Laufräder.


----------



## Kint (15. Juni 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> ...
> "Foc U"  LOL?



auch nicht viel schlimmer als "Transeo".  
Vor allem wenn man cable Rub am Oberrohr bedenkt...

Ansonsten stimme ich mit tofu überein: Zaskar als fully - das geht gar nicht. 
Da versuchen sie Charakter in das Fully Segment zu drücken indem sie einen gehaltvollen Namen auspressen. 

Stellt sich (mir, -um im Bild zu bleiben) die Frage ob hinterher das Zaskar eine ausgelutschte leere Schale, ein Worthülse ist oder ob tatsächlich lecker saft bei rauskommt.


----------



## MKAB (15. Juni 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> ...Zaskar als fully - das geht gar nicht



100% Zustimmung! Das ist mMn reiner Sellout einer "Legende" 

Hätten sie es doch einfach anders benannt:
das "gefederte Xizang" hieß ja auch "Lynx" und nicht "Xizang 40/60/wasauchimmeranFederweg"...


Aber abgesehen davon find ichs auch ganz schick.


----------



## user_0815 (15. Juni 2011)

immer mehr, die ihre seele verkaufen


----------



## cyclery.de (16. Juni 2011)

Kann die Aufregung nur bedingt verstehen. Immerhin ist Zaskar â  Zaskar 100.

Und wenn man von Legenden redet, dann muss man sich auch die Frage stellen, ob die derzeitigen Carbon Zaskars noch so legendÃ¤r und kultig sind wie die damaligen? Aus Eurer Sicht mit Sicherheit nicht. Dass der Rahmen aber immernoch Zaskar heiÃt, scheint in diesem Falle kein Problem zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juni 2011)

Bei den Rennrädern hat man sich damals nicht getraut (ZR).

Ich finde das mit dem Namen auch problematisch.

Aber das Rad ist wirklich schön! Und fahren tuts bestimmt auch gut!


----------



## Kruko (16. Juni 2011)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Kann die Aufregung nur bedingt verstehen. Immerhin ist Zaskar â  Zaskar 100.
> 
> Und wenn man von Legenden redet, dann muss man sich auch die Frage stellen, ob die derzeitigen Carbon Zaskars noch so legendÃ¤r und kultig sind wie die damaligen? Aus Eurer Sicht mit Sicherheit nicht. Dass der Rahmen aber immernoch Zaskar heiÃt, scheint in diesem Falle kein Problem zu sein



Ich habe es oben schon erwÃ¤hnt, dass fÃ¼r mich der Namen gar nicht geht. Ein Zaskar war immer ein Hardtail und kein Fully. Ich empfand auch das neue Karakoram mit diesem Namen unpassend. Ein Karakoram war frÃ¼her immer aus Stahl. Es gab genug Modelle aus Alu, deren Name man hÃ¤tte verwenden kÃ¶nnen.

Und Einspruch: Ich habe sowohl ein Carbon-Zaskar als auch den Re-Issue. Zaskars sind beide, auch wenn man sie nicht mit den alten vergleichen kann. Ich vergleiche ja auch nicht einen Golf I mit einem Golf VI.


----------



## cyclery.de (16. Juni 2011)

Es sollte auch wahrlich keine Verallgemeinerung darstellen


----------



## MKAB (16. Juni 2011)

Ohne da jetzt ungefragt (und nicht im Sinne des Topics) eine große Diskussion anstoßen zu wollen:

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das alles zum "Zeitgeist". Also alles Stange, austauschbar, ohne "Herz oder "Seele". Entwicklungen kommen schneller, sind schneller wieder überholt. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie es euch geht, aber damals war das ja trotz Serie schon noch was besonderes. Man kannte die Namen einiger Fahrer, die verschiedenen Rahmen (nicht nur bei GT) hatten praktisch ein "Gesicht", was persönliches. Alles war noch mehr oder weniger am Anfang, die Technik, die Materialien. Aber auch in Bewegung, der Markt war noch überschaubarer... Da träumte man von bestimmten Modellen, stand vor Schaufenstern, wälzte Kataloge, drückte sich in Verkaufsräumen herum. 
Natürlich geht viel "Magie" verloren, wenn man älter wird, "Irrationalität" wird vllt. durch Vernunft ersetzt und der eine oder andere kauft sich dann lieber einen seelenlosen Taiwan-Preis-Leistungs-Testsieger. "Legenden" gibts dann nicht mehr, der Flair - oder was auch immer das Besondere damals war - ist unwiederbringlich futsch... Nostalgie?
Heute kommt alles Naselang irgendein Update, eine "bahnbrechende Erfindung", etwas, das man unbedingt haben muss und 3 Monate später weiß man schon garnicht mehr zu schätzen, was man vor nem Jahr oder 6 Monaten noch so toll fand. 
Fluch und Segen des Internetzeitalters oder der "Globalisierung" vielleicht? 

Hab da irgendwann mal inner Signatur dieses Zitat gelesen:
"Früher war alles besser. Auch die Zukunft" oder so ähnlich... 

Naja, nur meine 2¢


----------



## lyteka (16. Juni 2011)

Oh je, was ist das denn?! 
Ein Zaskar als Fully...na da...
Unabhängig vom Namen ist es doch irgendwie kein echtes Race-Fully.
Gegenüber dem Wettbewerb einfach nur zu schwer und mit keinen wirklich sinnigen Flaschenhalterplatz.
Ob das "Pseudo-Eingelenker-Antriebschwingen-Konzept" mit im Rahmendreieck liegendem Dämpfer sich im Marathon-Sport behauptet, mag ich zu bezweifeln.
Dem Grunde nach ist dieses Bike nicht besonders innovativ, im Gegenteil! Es wurde eher nur das Hinterbau-Konzept vom Force o.ä. mit einer Race-Geometrie kombiniert...
Wer´s braucht...


----------



## Kint (16. Juni 2011)

lyteka schrieb:


> ...
> Dem Grunde nach ist dieses Bike nicht besonders innovativ, im Gegenteil! Es wurde eher nur das Hinterbau-Konzept vom Force o.Ã¤. mit einer Race-Geometrie kombiniert...
> WerÂ´s braucht...



Andersrum: Beim force wird, genau wie bei den aktuellen XC Modellen, die letzte Version des Idrive Systems eingesetzt, das ursprÃ¼nglich fÃ¼r die Race Modelle gedacht/entwickelt war. 
Vom force entlehnt ist da gar nix. 
Und wer idrive mit Eingelenker oder Antriebsschwinge in einem Satz nennt hat das Prinzip nicht verstanden, - nicht bÃ¶s gemeint.



cyclery.de schrieb:


> Kann die Aufregung nur bedingt verstehen. Immerhin ist Zaskar â  Zaskar 100.
> ....



genau das ist der Punkt. 
"Das Zaskar" war immer "das Zaskar". Ein definiertes Rad/Rahmen mit definierten Eigenschaften. 
Das Argument mit dem Carbon Zassi sehe ich wie GT-heini, fÃ¼ge allerdings noch an: Man kÃ¶nnte Carbon zu Alu dabei wie frÃ¼her LE zu normalem Zaskar definieren. Es geht nicht um das Rahmenmaterial, sondern darum was der Name darstellt.

Jetzt gibst eigentlich nur zwei MÃ¶glichkeiten:
Entweder man versucht den Namen zu einer Klasse auszuweiten, das ist als Hardtail eigentlich schon passiert, oder man versucht einfach mit dem Namen noch ein Fully reinzupressen.
Imho wird das zu einer VerwÃ¤sserung fÃ¼hren, und abgesehn von dem Namen Zaskar hat GT bei MTBs nicht mehr viel immaterielles Gut.
Wenn man da nicht vorsichtig rangeht hat man irgendwann 
Zaskar team expert pro und comp, sowie das gleiche nochmals als Zaskar 100 -.... und spÃ¤testens dann ist der Name beliebig austauschbar, da der Zusatz die musik und den Preis macht. 
meine 2cts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (16. Juni 2011)

das geht ja gar nicht! Zaskar ist und bleibt ein HT. Egal welcher Zusatz auch immer. Carbon oder Alu ist mir persönlich egal, die Form ist entscheident!

Zaskar ist für mich immer noch HT mit Triple Triangle, das tolle, sagenumwobene Gefährt, wo wir uns als Kinder immer die Nase am Schaufenster plattgedrückt haben. Kein Fully! Basta!


----------



## lyteka (16. Juni 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> ... die letzte Version des Idrive Systems ...



... und eben da seh ich die fehlende Innovation ...



Kint schrieb:


> ...  Vom force entlehnt ist da gar nix...



... meine schon, der Hinterbau entspricht in seiner Form eher den Force/Sensor Modellen...



Kint schrieb:


> ...  hat das Prinzip nicht verstanden...



Nichts für ungut, das System ist sehr wohl verstanden


----------



## Kint (16. Juni 2011)

Gut lyteka dann hab ich wohl den Tenor deines Post missinterpretiert. 
Sorry, das "o.ä." hinter force hab ich überlesen, ich fand den Spagat nur sehr weit


----------



## LTS-Spinner (17. Juni 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es geil bis auf das etwas zu hohe Oberrohr und verstehe das Gemeckere nicht. Der Name "Zaskar 100" macht genügend deutlich dass es sich um was anderes handelt: ein schnelles Fully mit raceorientierten Genes wie das normale Zaskar auch. 
Was mich opersönlich viiiiel mehr daran stört ist der Umgang mit der Ehrlichkeit des Materials: Carbon wird auf ALU getrimmt wird, Neon Applikationen die total Schei$$e nach wenigen Jahren aussehen UND dass das Carbon Zaskar nur aus formalen Gründen wie das ALU Modell aussieht ohne wirkliche statische Relevanz, nein, das ist sogar viel schlimmer weil es durch die Adaption des bei Carbonrahmen sinnlosen Zaskardesigns oberndrein erheblich schwerer wird als alle anderen- letzlich nur wegen der Optik. Käufer dieses Rahmens können es nur wählen wegen des Kultes welches mit dem (ALU-) Modell verbunden wird, bei den technischen Eckdaten der Carbonvariante wird es GT nicht gelingen auf Dauer zu überzeugen. Für genau das Gegenteil steht für mich das Ur- Zaskar... wenn über diese Zusammenhänge genörgelt würde könnte ich das Gemecker verstehen...


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Juni 2011)

Ist doch i.O. wenn ein Hersteller mit "Kultnamen" auch andere, bzw. neuere Produkte verkauft. Es gibt doch genügend Beispiele, wie der New Beetle, der neue Mini, usw.
Ich würde das auch so machen.


----------



## DefektesKind (18. Juni 2011)

hier ist der Bock auch kurz zu sehen:


http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Team-GT-in-Leogang-Pre-Race-Video-2011.html


http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Untitled,7703/MTBCUT-tv,6


----------



## rider_x (20. Juni 2011)

Ein gefedertes Zaskar ... wenn es denn wenigstens vom Rahmen noch ein bißchen an den Klassischen triple triangle Rahmen erinnern würde! Aber so !?!

Aber Hans Rey scheint es zu gefallen. Das sagte er zumindest bei den Dirt Masters zu mir als er mir mein oldschool Zaskar signierte.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juni 2011)

Natürlich gefällt es ihm, er bekommts ja auch gesponsort


----------



## LTS-Spinner (20. Juni 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Ein gefedertes Zaskar ... wenn es denn wenigstens vom Rahmen noch ein bißchen an den Klassischen triple triangle Rahmen erinnern würde!



triple triangle und CFK? und dann am besten noch silber hochglänzend oder gar gold? 
Das ist so als wenn man Stahlbetonfertigteilstürze in korbbogenform einbaut: ein fließendes Material, geschüttet in eine "Backform" eines handwerklich gemauerten, dem kräfteverlauf folgenden Bogens...


----------



## rider_x (21. Juni 2011)

Der New Mini wäre wahrscheinlich auch nicht so erfolgreich geworden wenn er seinem Vorgänger nicht wenigstens ein bißchen ähnlich gesehen hätte. Beispiele dafür gibts genug. Der neue Dodge Charger geht auch nicht so gut, weil er optisch fast nichts mit seinem Namensvetter zu tun hat. Der Challenger machts da anders.

Naja egal, ist meine Meinung. Sieht ja auch nicht schlecht aus das Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (21. Juni 2011)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> .... eines handwerklich gemauerten, dem kräfteverlauf folgenden Bogens...



ja klar...
Zitat gary himself über einen Teil vom TT Design, dem pierced Toptube, sinngemäß:
"Es ist ein Design feature, ich mag es, und ich lasse es erst weg wenn mir jemand einen guten Grund gibt das zu tun" 

Ich red mir aber auch ein dass es mir dient, oder das Sattelrohr mein Gewicht besser (vielmehr überhaupt) ertragen lässt


----------



## LTS-Spinner (22. Juni 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> "Es ist ein Design feature, ich mag es, und ich lasse es erst weg wenn mir jemand einen guten Grund gibt das zu tun"



Mag sein dass es festigkeitsmäßig belanglos ist, es mag sein dass es ein Designfurz ist, worauf ich hinaus will ist die MATERIALGERECHTE FÜGUNG:

ALU Rohre kann ich fast beliebig aneinander braten, solange die Rohre gerade bleiben, nur mit Druck- oder Zugkräften beaufschlagt werden und eben nicht auf Biegung beansprucht werden (was immer die schlechtere weil schwerere Konstruktion ist) trägt das alles irgendwie mehr oder weniger sinnvoll in sich. Bestes Beispiel für max. ausgenutzte = effektive Konstruktionen sind Fachwerkträger (ältere Eisenbahnbrücken, Strommasten, etc.).
Carbon funktioniert anders, trägt anders, wird anders gefügt. Die Fachwelt spricht von der "Ehrlichkeit des Materials", was meint das das Material so eingesetzt wird wie es dem Augenschein nach auch aussieht und wie es aufgrund seiner Materialeigenschaften "funktioniert". Mein Korbbogenbeispiel weiter oben ist ein recht griffiges Beispiel dafür. Silber oder gold bei Carbon erzeugt eben "falsche" Assoziationen eines Metalls und geht aus dieser Sicht eben gar nicht- obwohl es letzlich nur ein Lack ist wie das neongelb der aktuellen Palette. 

Es geht dabei nicht darum ob es "gefällt", es geht nicht um Geschmack, es geht um Konseqenz, es geht um Haltung.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (22. Juni 2011)

.....


----------



## cyclery.de (22. Juni 2011)

Noch ein paar ausführende Wort (zum Zaskar 100 und 4 anderen Modellen):


----------



## user_0815 (22. Juni 2011)

seh ich das richtig dass das rad ne antriebsschwinge hat?


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2011)

Nein das sieht Du falsch.

Danke für das Vid Basti, sehr informativ, sehr nette Bikes. 500 Gramm weniger Rahmengewicht beim Zaskar 100 gegenüber dem Marathon sind echt eine Ansage, damit lässt sich ein echt leichtes Fully aufbauen. Das Alu Fury gefällt auch. Auch die beiden Retro-Bikes sind sehr nett, geniale Idee sowas im Look von vor 20 Jahren rauszubringen.


----------



## user_0815 (22. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Auch die beiden Retro-Bikes sind sehr nett, geniale Idee sowas im Look von vor 20 Jahren rauszubringen.


eben bis auf diesen hydroform-knick im unterrohr vom zaskar ht :kotz:sieht aus wie "guck ma, ich kann auch hydroform"


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Juni 2011)

Ich dind das Performer 26" richtig geil. Wenn de "Knick" stört, das Interceptor hat keinen.
Und das Zaskar hat einen I-Drive, also doch eine Art Antriebsschwinge.


----------



## user_0815 (22. Juni 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Und das Zaskar hat einen I-Drive, also doch eine Art Antriebsschwinge.


wusst ichs doch... iss wohl doch noch nich so überholt wie sonst gepredigt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Juni 2011)

Das I-Drive ist ein eigenes Patent von GT. Es handelt sich nicht um eine Klassische Antriebsschwinge. Wenn Du ein bisschen rumgooglest findest Du bestimmt eine Erklärung die Dir das begreiflich macht.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe das Prinzip auch erst kapiert als ich es gesehen und getestet hatte.


----------



## user_0815 (22. Juni 2011)

aso ja verstehe... in diesem sehr guten D) [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dYlQYJTbVs"]YouTube        - âªGT i-DRIVE TECH demonstrationâ¬â[/nomedia] video kann man erahnen wie sich das innenlager bewegt bzw. dass es nich fest iss


----------



## cyclery.de (22. Juni 2011)

Und noch eine zweite Version des Alu-Furys:


----------



## cleiende (23. Juni 2011)

die geben sich echt muehe, jeder wird bedient. und der 26" performer ist mal was richtig schoenes heutzutage.
wer es original will kauft halt ein 20 jahre altes gebrauchtes rad.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2011)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Und noch eine zweite Version des Alu-Furys:



Das bitte einmal als Rahmenset an mich


----------



## Cad2 (23. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das bitte einmal als Rahmenset an mich



was willst denn damit? du hast doch schon ein DHi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2011)

An der Eisdiele rumposen, was sonst 

Das Fury würde natürlich das DHi ersetzen.


----------



## Cad2 (23. Juni 2011)

na denn hol dir eins, ich fahr denn auch mal ne runde


----------



## esp262 (27. Juni 2011)

wenn alter name dann lts oder sts wäre schon passen zu gewesen

aber zaskar, ne ne ne


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Juni 2011)

Das wäre leider mindestens genau so unpassend. LTS stand für Link(age) Tuned Suspension, bezog sich also eher auf das Hinterbauprinzip. STS stand für Single Tube System und bezog sich auf die Fertigungsweise der Hauptrahmen aus Thermoplast.


----------



## esp262 (27. Juni 2011)

aber es waren fullys


----------



## versus (27. Juni 2011)

mal vom namen abgesehen ist das ding einfach völlig aus der form geraten.
das annähernd horizontale oberrohr scheint ein wenig hardtail sein zu wollen.
die idrive schwinge aus einem stück dagegenmsieht gut aus und auch die geschchte mit den lagern gefällt. das war das hauptnervpotential der ersten idrives.


----------



## Kint (16. Juli 2011)

ich zerrs einfach mal hier rüber:



Jaypeare schrieb:


> *In der aktuellen MB ist eine Vorstellung der 2012er 29er Fullys* von Scott (Spark 29), Cannondale (Scalpel 29) *und GT (Zaskar 100 9'r). Insbesondere Letzteres finde ich persönlich interessant: Independent Drivetrain mit 100mm als 29er...*


----------



## bvarnfullagts (17. Juli 2011)

Also has been reported that there will be a Xizang Ti in 2012??? We shall see.


----------



## Konaschaf (17. Juli 2011)

nope - definately no Xizang in Europe, as far as know neither in US


----------



## cyclery.de (18. Juli 2011)

Noch ein wenig Nachschlag für die Gravity-Fraktion: http://dolekop.com/clanek/2345-gt-fury-2012-nove-i-v-duralu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-Robert (19. Juli 2011)

das sollte das zaskar von 2012 sein. nicht viel neues.


----------

